# Ronaldo is to be sold to Spain!!!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thought you might be interested in this

Portugal 'sells' Ronaldo to Spain in €160m deal on national debt - International, Football - The Independent


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

And the date today is?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good story though, isn't it?

If you want to read more go to this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...april-fools-joke-spanish-have-fallen-lol.html


----------

